# DNR Names Ed Golder as Public Information Officer



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ed Golder will take over as the DNR's public information officer, effective Dec. 12, 2011. Golder joins the DNR following a 25-year career at The Grand Rapids Press.

More...


----------

